
Deep Systems Broke Observability – and What We Can Do About It - lneeson
https://medium.com/lightstephq/how-deep-systems-broke-observability-and-what-we-can-do-about-it-7e8b2ad6a16f
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"From the ingress frontend that handled the query down through the depths of
the serving system, there were more than 20 layers of microservices! The
complexity was mesmerizing, though also somewhat terrifying; who could
possibly understand a system that deep? With conventional tools at the time,
the answer was simple: nobody."

Easily one of my top-ten favorite articles on HN.

